# Windows XP can't print through samba using cups.

## CasimirEffect

I'm at a loss (what's new?) I have an HP 940c printer hooked up to my server via USB. The server can print fine the XP Client can not.

My smb.conf is configured for printing thusly:

[global]

   load printers = yes

   printing = cups

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0777

   use client driver = yes

   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r

   lpq command = lpstat -o %p

   lprm command = cancel %p-%j 

When I print from the XP client a file appears in the /var/spool/samba directory but dissapears quickly and the printer doesn't respond. I think it has something to do with the print commands by how can I be sure? Is there something obvious I'm missing here? Thanks in advance for the help.

----------

## taskara

is this right?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> create mode = 0777 
> 
> 

 

I think it should be 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> create mask = 777
> 
> 

 

 ?

----------

## CasimirEffect

create mode = 0777

should read 

create mask = 0777

my typing goes to pot when I'm frustrated. 

I tried it as just 777 abd 700 too but it doesn't seem to make any difference.

----------

## taskara

ahh ok hehe  :Smile: 

hmmmm..

not sure what the go is there then.. might look when I get home..

----------

## CasimirEffect

Still no luck. Anyone?

----------

## blunted

Did you know you dont need samba to use the cups daemon from XP? XP supports IPP natively.

Some general words on the topic.

The easiest way to get xp to use that printer is to add it as a network printer by providing a URL like either ipp://hostname:port/printers/name or http://hostname:port/printers/name , I think both should work.

Uhg, CUPS docs are out of date and are as much fun to read as Chaucer

----------

## CasimirEffect

IPP = teh best!!!!!!

Thank you, I can print from my Windows client!!

With a little work I may even be able to print from my gentoo laptop. (CUPS finds the broadcast printer but says it can't locate the host.)

I had to download the PostScript driver installer from adobe so I could use the PPD-o-matic driver, otherwise I could only print from windows using the Generic HP Deskjet Driver which couldn't do color.

One little drawback however, there is a header page that I can't get rid of. All  it says is "%%[ ProductName: ESP Ghostscript ]%%" it's a waste of paper and I'd like to get rid of it if I can. (fixed it, had to install the foomatic-gswrapper)

Thanks!

----------

## riquito

But why my windows xp doesn't print anyway.. win can't recognise ipp and if I use http it hask for passwords I don't have.. 

I tried also with samba, this configuration works for my linux clients but fotr the windows one doesn't..

```

sideralis samba # cat smb.conf

[global]

      workgroup = MATRIX

      server string = Gentoo Linux Server

      encrypt passwords = True

      security = user

      smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

      log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

      socket options = IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY

      domain master = Yes

      local master = Yes

      preferred master = Yes

      os level = 65

      dns proxy = No

      name resolve order = lmhosts host bcast

      bind interfaces only = True

      interfaces = eth0

      hosts deny = ALL

      hosts allow = 192.168.0.2 192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4 127.0.0.1

      debug level = 1

      create mask = 0644

      directory mask = 0755

      level2 oplocks = True

      read raw = no

      write cache size = 262144

      printcap name = cups

      printing = cups 

[printers]

      comment = All Printer

      path = /var/spool/samba

      browseable = no

      printable = yes

      create mask = 0777 

      guest ok = true

      use client driver = yes

      print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r

      lpq command = lpstat -o %p

      lprm command = cancel %p-%j 

sideralis samba # 

```

From samba I get that error :

[2002/09/26 19:31:01, 0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_job_submit(655)

  Unable to print file to Epson870 - client-error-document-format-not-supported 

Any hint?

----------

